# You can now attach Nikon lenses to an iPhone 4



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

You can now attach Nikon lenses to an iPhone 4 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

But sadly you're still ultimately shooting through the little teeny piece of plastic that Apple calls a lens, you're just strapping a real lens to the outside of it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mgeurtin, I agree. You can attach SLR lenses to your iPhone, but I can't imagine why. Who owns SLR lenses but no body? And if you are bringing the lenses with you, why aren't you bringing the body?

I can't see who would buy this product.

This one, however, is genius, and is highly portable, like the iPhone:
olloclip(TM)

I tried it in person too - very nice product.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

The Olloclip is cool - thanks for sharing that. Not inclined to score one but it's a neat idea and I like the fact that you can carry it around in your pocket and you can connect/disconnect it in seconds.

But attaching nikon lenses to a wee little iPhone? Bizarro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

The olloclip does look pretty cool  Much more useful than DSLR lenses on an iPhone I would say


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I do like to snap with an iPhone but man, I'm going to have to bulk up my wrists and arms to be able to counter balance the weight of them there lenses, not to mention how there's just no way my mobigorilla tripod can stand that kind of weight and imbalance. And how to I get a lens like that in my pants?

I'll pass.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

They have a Canon adaptor as well...

The iPhone SLR Mount

Somehow can't picture my 300 f2.8 or Annette's 50-500 Sigma hooked up to my iPhone but it would look weird. Wonder how many folks will snap these things in two when they forget and pick up a heavy lens by the phone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Niteshooter said:


> They have a Canon adaptor as well...
> 
> The iPhone SLR Mount
> 
> Somehow can't picture my 300 f2.8 or Annette's 50-500 Sigma hooked up to my iPhone but it would look weird. Wonder how many folks will snap these things in two when they forget and pick up a heavy lens by the phone.


It would look something like this: (LOL)









I thought it looked funny putting my 70-200 2.8 on a rebel Ti body (which looked very small in comparison to the lens), but that one above takes the cake. Again I have to ask ... why would one want to bother? Especially at $250 for the mount. For that $250 you could buy a decent used DSLR body that would take MUCH better pictures than the iPhone with some funky mount and mis-sized lenses attached. At that point the argument for portability is out the window


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

mguertin said:


> It would look something like this: (LOL)
> 
> I thought it looked funny putting my 70-200 2.8 on a rebel Ti body (which looked very small in comparison to the lens), but that one above takes the cake. Again I have to ask ... why would one want to bother? Especially at $250 for the mount. For that $250 you could buy a decent used DSLR body that would take MUCH better pictures than the iPhone with some funky mount and mis-sized lenses attached. At that point the argument for portability is out the window


No kidding at that price you are almost into Micro 4/3 territory granted the Novoflex adaptors aren't any cheaper and the one's I ordered from Hong Kong are stuck in the mail backlog.


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

Funny indeed, but if I'm going to have such a big lens with me 
I would rather be able to take RAW pics.

I'm using the Hipstamatic app for pretty cool, instant effects and
that work fine for pics that I want to put up on the net asap.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

There can be no point to this other than turning your iPhone into a super spycam. With a crop factor of 7.6 (based on a quick search, not sure this is accurate), a 200 mm lens has an effective focal length of 1520 mm. That's not taking into account the phone's lens, between the SLR lens and the sensor. Not sure how that comes into play, but in any case surely an SLR lens will appear to be much longer than on an SLR body.

So, a nice gadget for... the peeping-Tom market?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

iMatt said:


> There can be no point to this other than turning your iPhone into a super spycam. With a crop factor of 7.6 (based on a quick search, not sure this is accurate), a 200 mm lens has an effective focal length of 1520 mm. That's not taking into account the phone's lens, between the SLR lens and the sensor. Not sure how that comes into play, but in any case surely an SLR lens will appear to be much longer than on an SLR body.
> 
> So, a nice gadget for... the peeping-Tom market?


Only if they somehow manage an external shutter release, have an incredibly sturdy tripod and there's no wind ... maybe. At that focal length can you imagine the problems you'd introduce by having to press the button on the iPhone screen to take the picture? Unusable at best.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Well yeah, it would require a tripod etc. For the record, I think it's a pretty silly, April Fool's-worthy idea. Just grasping at some justification for it. But who knows, maybe there are people out there somewhere who are excited by it and see real uses for it.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw this and thought:

1. neat idea

but 

2. the hardware on the iphone isn't up to par for the lenses as it is so no biggee

then

3. it's a few hundred dollars....save it then more and buy another lens for your dslr


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

iMatt said:


> Well yeah, it would require a tripod etc. For the record, I think it's a pretty silly, April Fool's-worthy idea. Just grasping at some justification for it. But who knows, maybe there are people out there somewhere who are excited by it and see real uses for it.



.... or not ......


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

For those of you with celestial photographic ambitions check this out:

ASTROCLIP: Photograph the Moon with your iPhone 4 by Matthew Geyster — Kickstarter


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mguertin said:


> The olloclip does look pretty cool  Much more useful than DSLR lenses on an iPhone I would say


Hey folks,

I know this thread is a bit older, but I just bought the OlloClip from Henry's and it's spanky.

Easy to use although you do have to remove a case if you use one. Thankfully, mine comes off easy. Using the different lens is simple. The bag to carry them in is small so it fits in a pocket.

It may be expensive (about $75), but I like the value of having 3 different creative possibilities literally in my pocket. I treated myself to a 'leap year' present lol

I haven't dloaded the photos from the iPhone yet so I'll post them in another msg.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Samples 
Fisheye
Macro
Wide then a regular shot to show difference


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Quite awesome actually...:clap:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

kps said:


> Quite awesome actually...:clap:


thanks. I just noticed the wide angle has a bit of a curve to it. I didn't think it did when i looked at it on the iphone so i'm going to re-test.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Pretty cool. Sometimes it's nice to have to eat crow.

So, any idea of the crop factor?


----------



## Aceline (Feb 21, 2012)

You can attach SLR lenses to your iPhone,


----------

